# To the Newbies



## Guest

Ten tips that you would do well to heed.

I'm sure some of my seasoned co-horts can chime in with more if they get a hanker'in to do so.

1.) Get any delusion of fast, easy and big money out of your head. You are going to work your arse off for every single penny you bill for. Notice I didn't say make. To many beancounters arbitrarily making decisions to chargeback the contractor for WHATEVER they think will increase their bottom line. NOT YOURS.

2.) Make absolutely sure that you are set up properly / legally for doing this business. Yes, that means ALL the required licenses, ALL the required insurances, accounting system of some sort, etc....

3.) Taking a basic business class or studying up on how to run a business will help to make you money....Uhmmm typically. You may find the book Mark Up and Profit useful. Remember, you're in this to make a good living. 

4.) Invest in yourself. This isn't always a monetary investment. More often then not it should be a constant desire to learn. The library and internet are your friends.

5.) Always remember, most of the people that you deal with in this business could give a Stink Pickle less about you, your family, your dog, your house, your business etc....

6.) Figure out what YOU need to make and stick to it. $200 could sound like great money to cut a lawn, unless the grass is 6 feet high, filled with debris, on an acre lot, etc.... You get the point. The numbers have to work for you to run your business. Not just for beer money for the weekend. If that's your desire, Please prompltly remove yourself from the gene pool. The professionals in this business would appreciate it.

7.) You will find most of the seasoned folk on here talk about NOT RELYING on this business. You would do well to heed this advice. It's getting worse by the day. This is the cold hard truth. The Lepracon has run off with the "Pot O Gold" at the end of this rainbow. Now it's more like a mason jar full of Plug Nickles.

8.) Be sure you have all the necessary equipment needed to perform the various services requested in this business. A Kentucky tool box with a Pipe Wrench, a Hammer and a bicycle tire pump does not a P&P or REO Contractor make. Nothin' against Kentuckians.

9.) Keep great records and a mindful eye on your outstanding invoices. Funny how the Nationals / Regionals often misplace them, claim they never got them or the check is in the mail routine. There is NEVER urgency on their part to get you paid. ONLY to have you do their work on a moments notice.

10.) Don't bet the farm on this and watch how deep you let ANY company get into you. They can easily rack up thousands of dollars worth of invoices they owe you on and string you along until they send someone to do P&P on your house.

Hope this helps.

Good luck:whistling


----------



## rselectric1

Great List-Stickied for now by your staff of crabby mods.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Great points!!
Especially #5 & #7.

#5 - make them think you are their best friend but don't ever become their best friend. :no:

#7 - save as much as possible. do not piss it away as fast as it comes in. and don't tell your wife how much you have or are making! :no:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

A few more............ 

#11) buy plenty of vaseline and a couple of packages of new underwear. You WILL end up taking it in the shorts a few times before you figure out who's who in this business. All of us have.

#12) like Kenny Rogers' says, "know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em, know when to walk away". Not everyone is right for this business and this business is not right for everyone. Learn to understand when you're winning the war but losing the battle. If it's a struggle to stay on top, it might be time to go.

#13) drive and motivation are your greatest strengths or weakest points. Your business will treat you the way you treat it and you will only get out of it what you put into it.

#14) at the end of a tough day, it's not always about the money.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> A few more............
> 
> #11) buy plenty of vaseline and a couple of packages of new underwear. You WILL end up taking it in the shorts a few times before you figure out who's who in this business. All of us have.
> 
> #12) like Kenny Rogers' says, "know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em, know when to walk away". Not everyone is right for this business and this business is not right for everyone. Learn to understand when you're winning the war but losing the battle. If it's a struggle to stay on top, it might be time to go.
> 
> #13) drive and motivation are your greatest strengths or weakest points. Your business will treat you the way you treat it and you will only get out of it what you put into it.
> 
> #14) at the end of a tough day, it's not always about the money.
> 
> Linda


Great job, Linda!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the input peeps:thumbup:

Here's some more.

15.) For the love of everything that you hold dear in life, Be cautious and careful when going to and entering these properties. The areas can and often are not in the best location. You have NO IDEA typically what you are entering or about to encounter. You could be entering a Meth Lab, Crack house, a Sick House (From Hazardous or Biological Waste Contamination - Most often Mold.), a structurally unsound dwelling - one that has possibly been condemned. You could encounter animals (Both Dead and Alive), You could walk in on vagrants, you could walk in on a drug deal, massive amounts of flaking lead based paint, pipes wrapped with asbestos, etc.etc.etc. 

If you don't feel that you can do your job safely, DON"T DO IT.

Use all your senses and proceed cautiously until you've determined what your up against. I NEVER enter a house empty handed. 

Now this isn't saying that every structure you enter will be like this. But they are deffinately out there.

Also, BE VERY CAREFUL when going up or down stairs until you are sure they are safe and can support you properly. I've been in houses where the stair to the basement were severely damaged,or completely missing.

KNOW the AREA you are in. I was installing a "Security door" in a neighborhood known for drug activity. About 3 rowhouses down from where I was working in the middle of the day, someone was shot. I watched them put him on the stretcher. Lucky for him, he only got shot in his ARSE.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

You are SO right about safety. Don't go against your instincts. If a place really gives you the creeps either leave or proceed with extreme caution. We all get those vibes from time to time and they can certainly make the hair stand up on the back of your neck.

My ex-partner went to a property in San Diego a few years ago that had trip wires throughout the back yard with explosives hooked up to them. 

They were barely noticeable and, if he hadn't been on the demo team in the Navy, he might not have recognized them. And, if he was like anyone who'd never seen one, he might have reached down to pull it out of the ground, thinking someone else might trip over it.

One of our vendors walked through a house up in Oregon and fell into a hole in a bedroom doorway that was 2' x 3', as soon as he opened the bedroom door.

Another vendor came across a vagrant in a house who held him at gunpoint, then knocked him out with it. Fortunately, the vagrants didn't have any ammo.

I could go on and on but I won't. There really ARE dangers out there and we've seen or heard of quite a few.

#16) it's a BAD, BAD, BAD idea to take your kids with you to a property. THEY will be distracted by just about anything and YOU will be distracted by them. Stay focused and stay safe.

#17) NEVER let a neighbor, or anyone you don't know, go into the house with you. There is risk to you AND risk to your insurance if they hurt you or hurt themselves. They could be scoping the house out to see what they can come back for. Simply tell people that your insurance policy will not allow you to have anyone on the property but yourself.

#18) get a business card from any realtor who shows up. Let your coordinator know about the visit and give them the contact info. If you get a bad feeling, ask for their ID.

Linda


----------



## Guest

And another thing while I'm thinking about it.

19.) NEVER EVER NEVER EVER Back feed electric to a house. Some companies will try to get you to do this. You must stand your ground and absolutely refuse to do so. 

This could result in someones death or fire.

Remember, the liability will all fall on you.

You go to jail, the company that dispatched the work order to you gets paid and the owner / mortgage company gets a nice fat insurance check. Just doesn't add up does it?


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> A few more............
> 
> 
> #14) at the end of a tough day, it's not always about the money.
> 
> Linda


Maybe prop. pres. is different, but at the end of the day, it is _all_ about the money.

Don't get me wrong, the "feeling of a job well done" is great, but not so much if you didn't make a profit.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> You are SO right about safety. Don't go against your instincts. If a place really gives you the creeps either leave or proceed with extreme caution. We all get those vibes from time to time and they can certainly make the hair stand up on the back of your neck.
> 
> My ex-partner went to a property in San Diego a few years ago that had trip wires throughout the back yard with explosives hooked up to them.
> 
> They were barely noticeable and, if he hadn't been on the demo team in the Navy, he might not have recognized them. And, if he was like anyone who'd never seen one, he might have reached down to pull it out of the ground, thinking someone else might trip over it.
> 
> One of our vendors walked through a house up in Oregon and fell into a hole in a bedroom doorway that was 2' x 3', as soon as he opened the bedroom door.
> 
> Another vendor came across a vagrant in a house who held him at gunpoint, then knocked him out with it. Fortunately, the vagrants didn't have any ammo.
> 
> I could go on and on but I won't. There really ARE dangers out there and we've seen or heard of quite a few.
> 
> #16) it's a BAD, BAD, BAD idea to take your kids with you to a property. THEY will be distracted by just about anything and YOU will be distracted by them. Stay focused and stay safe.
> 
> #17) NEVER let a neighbor, or anyone you don't know, go into the house with you. There is risk to you AND risk to your insurance if they hurt you or hurt themselves. They could be scoping the house out to see what they can come back for. Simply tell people that your insurance policy will not allow you to have anyone on the property but yourself.
> 
> #18) get a business card from any realtor who shows up. Let your coordinator know about the visit and give them the contact info. If you get a bad feeling, ask for their ID.
> 
> Linda


Somemore great points Linda.

20.) Also, always have your authorzing paperwork (i.e. Work Order) with you, your I.D. and Your company business card or proof of your company. You will eventually have the police called on you by a nosy neighbor. Remember, they have no idea who you are or what you are doing on the property. Without proof that you are suppose to be there you could easily spend a night in jail. 

Bubba and Snaggle Tooth Joe might enjoy the company, but I doubt you will.:no:


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> #18) get a business card from any realtor who shows up. Let your coordinator know about the visit and give them the contact info. If you get a bad feeling, ask for their ID.
> 
> Linda





Sounds like there is a story begging to be told here.




Great bullet points that have been posted so far.

I absolutely agree with good record keeping and NOT making one client your sole source of income. And NOT making P&P your only source of income.
I used P&P as my sole source of getting out of trucking, but SOON, VERY SOON realized just how much of a career dead end the industry is.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Sounds like there is a story begging to be told here.


lol. Perhaps. 

To add to DreamWeaver's comment about carrying paperwork with you.........

Early in the game [about 4 years ago], we were doing pre-sale properties for FAFS. One day, my partner and my son went to a property to cut the grass in the front yard and found that someone had shot foam insulation into the lock and there was now a vehicle in the driveway.

Not wanting to do any work until they found out if it was occupied, they knocked and rang the doorbell and no one was there. While they were waiting on a call back from me to see what the client wanted them to do, the neighbor came out with a gun on his hip, demanding to know who they were. Before he confronted them, however, he had called the cops.

The cops arrived within minutes and had my son and my partner in handcuffs instantly, then had my son call me to come to the property to deal with the situation.

When I got there, I found that the reason they were handcuffed is because the cops were told there were a couple of suspicious looking guys at the property, trying to open the lock. The cops wouldn't let them get the work order out of the truck to show that they had permission to access the property and were handcuffed for trespassing, loitering [waiting for my call], and possible B & E.

Now, I'm usually a pretty easy going person but the sight of my son in handcuffs pissed me off and I let the cop in charge have it. Both barrels! When it comes to my kids, I don't fool around.

The cop removed the handcuffs when I showed him the same paperwork he wouldn't let them get out of the truck.

Then I found out that the car in the driveway belonged to the neighbor with the gun and, because of the way he had come out of his house, telling my guys he was some kind of "field agent", with his hand on the gun on his hip, and his high and mighty attitude the whole time I was talking to the cop, I asked him to remove his vehicle from the premises before I had it towed away. 

The cops just laughed and told him he thought it might be a good idea to remove it, then told me to have a good day and left. Before they did, though, the officer in charge told me that he could not confirm what type of "field agent" this guy was either and they ran him the same way they ran my partner and my son. He could have been an IRS agent, for all we know. :laughing:

It ended well but I can see several ways, during this scenario, that it might not have. The cops could have arrested my guys for trespassing, ME for public nuisance :laughing:, and the guy next door could have shot us all.

But the day didn't end there, just that segment of it.:blink:

I went back to my office and the guys went to the next property. I no sooner walked through the door when I got another call from my son.

This time they were lying face down and, once again, in handcuffs. The neighbors had called the cops and, ALSO once again, the guys had left the paperwork in the truck!

Since I had already unloaded on the other cop, I had no "ammo" left in me. I was upset but all I could do was chuckle [kinda] and asked my son to have the cop call me, at which point I asked him to go to the truck, pull out the clipboard with the orders on it, and look for the one with that address.

Thankfully, this cop was agreeable and ended up removing the handcuffs and letting the guys go back to work.

After the 2nd time in one day, my guys *NEVER* got out of the truck without folding up the work order and putting it in their back pocket. I think we ALL learned a lesson that day about the importance of having proof *ON YOU *that you have permission to access the property.

This business has been quite an adventure, in one way or another, over the past 4 years but I wouldn't trade the experience for anything in the world. I've been taught a LOT of lessons about people, from the good ones to the absolute scum of the earth.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Many years ago during my first round of P&P when we did things WAY differently than now......

I had a run in with the fuzz where a neighbor had called me in.
The company I was working for told me to NEVER ever go without paper work. It was in the pickup. Always has been.
Any way I'm doing the spread em routine up against the wall while being felt up by three big fuzz all bigger than me.

I never was cuffed but they were pretty rough and then walked with me to the pickup to get the paper work. 
Ran my DL and cut me loose.

Now days it seems that the neighbors will come over and ask whats up before calling the fuzz.
Also my company name is on the side of my truck in very large letters. 
Most SANE folks will realize that some one that is advertising their name that loudly probably is going to be legit.

I did have an angry realtor call the cops on me in '10. I sat in the truck waited 15 mins for the po po to show up. Nothing.
So I call and talk to the small town's main man. He was laughing and told me to do my thing. As long as I had a work order he wasn't going to interfere with what I was doing. He told the realtor to pound sand. That his disagreement with me changing one rear door lock and winterizing was a civil matter and he was NOT going to get involved. 
I got to work after my conversation with him.


----------



## david

great advice guys and gals this business is getting worse by the day,and companies getting really bad about paying,safety is always 1st had an employee at a house today and was threatened by intruder inside said if he didnt leave now he'd shoot him,nephew said smell of crack cooking was so bad he was ready to puke..so never think a house is empty just because it looks empty you never know what lurks behind closed doors.


----------



## Guest

Just wait till you meet up with a Laotian gang dividing up the bounty!


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Just wait till you meet up with a Laotian gang dividing up the bounty!







Spill the story.


----------



## Guest

21.) Read the contracts you sign and understand YOUR Liability. 

22.) Know the laws in your area and what you can and can't legally do. This ties in with number 21. You see, if you violate some law or for lack of a better term, screw something up, you're on your own. The company that dispatched the work order to you will be the first to point the finger at you and to say it was your responsibility to know better.

23.) Now 22 is a good segway into this tip. Do Not let any company / representative issuing you a work order bully you into doing something that you shouldn't. There will be times and companies / reps that will most certainly try to. If you cave and something goes wrong they will hang you out to dry in a heart beat. Remember, these companies stress in their contracts that you sign with them that you are by no means an employee, that you are an independant contractor (This could be argued.). Thus you decide what you / your company will or will not do.

24.) Get it in writing. Reps lie.......... Enough said. You'll be suprised at how often this request will be denied. If so, tell them you cannot proceed without satisfactory written authorization signed by whomever is requesting the work. :no:

25.) These companies can Smell Desperation. If they can tell you are desperate, they know you are more apt to be manipulated and beat down.


----------



## david

to the newbees thinking about getting into property preservation,rethink everything its not all its cracked up to be and you'll be lucky if you keep up with bills gas and expenses kill you and the nationals could care less,long as they have the next dick or jane to call to make them richer,its a real joke my friends


----------



## BamaPPC

I may be reviving an old thread here, but i'm new to the site.

About knowing your local laws, not too long ago the state of Alabama, in an effort to curb vehicle theft, decided to pass a law that a vehicle could not be sold for scrap without a title. Before, you could remove old abandoned vehicles and sell them for scrap without any paperwork. People were loosing their ride to work at an alarming rate. Well, it takes about 60 days to go through the "Abandoned Vehile Title" process. Which mean the vehicle has to be stored for 60 days. You have to pay a tow company (if you don't have your own towing equip), you have to pay fees to obtain the title, you have to advertise the "auction" of the vehicle for two weeks prior to the "auction" in the local paper, you have to research and contact any lein holders for the vehicle. Then you can have it hauled off to the scrap yard.

I just tell them, I can't remove vehicles for the allowable due to state requirements and laws.

And this one should be in bold letters the size of a pickup truck NEVER GO TO A PROPERTY WITHOUT THE PAPERWORK.


----------



## thanohano44

BamaPPC said:


> I may be reviving an old thread here, but i'm new to the site.
> 
> About knowing your local laws, not too long ago the state of Alabama, in an effort to curb vehicle theft, decided to pass a law that a vehicle could not be sold for scrap without a title. Before, you could remove old abandoned vehicles and sell them for scrap without any paperwork. People were loosing their ride to work at an alarming rate. Well, it takes about 60 days to go through the "Abandoned Vehile Title" process. Which mean the vehicle has to be stored for 60 days. You have to pay a tow company (if you don't have your own towing equip), you have to pay fees to obtain the title, you have to advertise the "auction" of the vehicle for two weeks prior to the "auction" in the local paper, you have to research and contact any lein holders for the vehicle. Then you can have it hauled off to the scrap yard.
> 
> I just tell them, I can't remove vehicles for the allowable due to state requirements and laws.
> 
> And this one should be in bold letters the size of a pickup truck NEVER GO TO A PROPERTY WITHOUT THE PAPERWORK.


Same in AZ and UT unless you go through the police dept who donates it for charities


----------



## GTX63

If the vehicle is cut up into pieces it is no longer a vehicle.


----------



## david

*hi*

bama in ohio if a vehicle has no title it must be cut in half or pieces then you can scrap it


----------



## Guest

Just wait till the ex-vehicle owner wants to reclaim their auto after they get out of prison.. It happens and not pretty.....


----------



## BamaPPC

I've only removed one vehicle since the new law came out. I saw what a chore it was and then started bidding to remove vehicles.

You have to stand your ground or they will run all over you.


----------



## Guest

WELL SAID everyone!!!!!
#26)...
This is our coverage area...This is what our company needs to perform that service for your company....

If you are a position to hold this line you will get the numbers you need.
If not you'll be bankrupt before the first check arives...as Dreamweaver stated in #9, the nationals are not in a hurry to pay you only clear their books.
If more PP companies could/would do this the numbers would stop going downdowndowndowndowndowndown
I have been placed on the ground twice at gun point...PAPERWORK!!!!! the proper paperwork saved me.
I once had 7 sheriff's show up, the field sgt. told the LT...Hey look LT he even has the correct address on the paperwork!!!
Absolutely correct the neighbors do not know you...something that has helped our company with less neighbors looking out the window through a cracked drape with a phone to their ear....
Our vehicles have our signs on the doors and we have 24" X 18" signs that we place in the front yard before we even start taking photos...
....Proprety Preservation Services being perfrmed by...our name and phone number...
This has cut down police calls by 99%, and now the neighbors are not afraid to come talk to us, bring beverages and lunch on occassion....
Rather refreshing at times....


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> WELL SAID everyone!!!!!
> #26)...
> This is our coverage area...This is what our company needs to perform that service for your company....
> 
> If you are a position to hold this line you will get the numbers you need.
> If not you'll be bankrupt before the first check arives...as Dreamweaver stated in #9, the nationals are not in a hurry to pay you only clear their books.
> If more PP companies could/would do this the numbers would stop going downdowndowndowndowndowndown
> I have been placed on the ground twice at gun point...PAPERWORK!!!!! the proper paperwork saved me.
> I once had 7 sheriff's show up, the field sgt. told the LT...Hey look LT he even has the correct address on the paperwork!!!
> Absolutely correct the neighbors do not know you...something that has helped our company with less neighbors looking out the window through a cracked drape with a phone to their ear....
> Our vehicles have our signs on the doors and we have 24" X 18" signs that we place in the front yard before we even start taking photos...
> ....Proprety Preservation Services being perfrmed by...our name and phone number...
> This has cut down police calls by 99%, and now the neighbors are not afraid to come talk to us, bring beverages and lunch on occassion....
> Rather refreshing at times....


Good points and tips.

Also, the Newbies would do well to read Fremonts thread regarding Arbitration and Chargebacks.

He is wise beyond his years. He sometimes speaks of the times when work orders were as plentiful as the buffalo on the open prarie, when the wages provided bountiful supplies to fatten the families for times they could see were approaching, when the Nationals were as rare as a black moon, and sometimes......just sometimes, when the contractor's value and opinion were as welcome as the spawning salmon.


----------



## Guest

Here is one of the best points I can give to you newbies.

TRUST YOUR GUT..... Because more often than not, in this business, it will be steering you in the right direction.

If something doesn't sound or feel right with a comapny that wants you to work for them or even if you already work for them, DON'T do it.


----------



## KDavidFF369

DreamWeaver said:


> Thanks for the input peeps:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, BE VERY CAREFUL when going up or down stairs until you are sure they are safe and can support you properly. I've been in houses where the stair to the basement were severely damaged,or completely missing.


As a firefighter I was always taught when going up or down stairs in a structural fire to put your wait either on the outsides or dead center of the steps. Oftentimes that is where the supports are and will offer you the greatest safety.


----------



## Guest

So true, Ive been a sub-con for 4 years now. I have had the police called on me in cities where...lets just say the police are gangsters. I was detained for 3 hours on site at a property, harrassed and they even went as far as threatening to take me and my workers life right there at the property, and that was with decals on my truck stating my buisness name and occupation, work orders and phone numbers to my clients which they called and got the ok from, BUT....Didnt care. This industry pisses people off, including police, they take it personal...because alot of them have loans on homes that there falling behind on as well. Take it from me, packing a weapon is ESSENTIAL.


----------



## Prestigious Property

A firearm is like a Credit Card...You NEVER leave home without it....


----------



## Allstar

Hello, how long have you been in the property preservation business?


----------



## Splinterpicker

I've had the cops called on me 3 times in 15 years. Once it was me alone and the realtor forgot (how conveinent) to tell me it was an ex drug house. I show up agter doing some drywall repair at asnother location and proceed to gain access, a crowbar and a cusatom metal shim. Im in !! Go out to my car get thje lock box and hte locks screwdriver ETC. and notice a cop doing the curbside crawl. I think thats cool doing a nice slow parouse ofthjeh hood and keeping it safe. I get to the dor and have hte thought of " Idiot they are here for you " I don't know where it came from but it was as loud as a bullhorn. They had stopped a cross from where I was I walk out hands up and in plain site and I am SURROUNDED by 7 officers ! My voice starts to crack like i am going through puberty for the second time ,as I am attempting to call the realtor and she LAUGHS I was not ammused. 

Just be cool when this happens and NICELY ask the police how many crooks do you know that show up with locks a compressor for doing winterizations and lock boxes. Usally works and I usally continue to work as they are running my license:thumbsup:


----------



## hardly working

Splinterpicker said:


> I've had the cops called on me 3 times in 15 years. Once it was me alone and the realtor forgot (how conveinent) to tell me it was an ex drug house. I show up agter doing some drywall repair at asnother location and proceed to gain access, a crowbar and a cusatom metal shim. Im in !! Go out to my car get thje lock box and hte locks screwdriver ETC. and notice a cop doing the curbside crawl. I think thats cool doing a nice slow parouse ofthjeh hood and keeping it safe. I get to the dor and have hte thought of " Idiot they are here for you " I don't know where it came from but it was as loud as a bullhorn. They had stopped a cross from where I was I walk out hands up and in plain site and I am SURROUNDED by 7 officers ! My voice starts to crack like i am going through puberty for the second time ,as I am attempting to call the realtor and she LAUGHS I was not ammused.
> 
> Just be cool when this happens and NICELY ask the police how many crooks do you know that show up with locks a compressor for doing winterizations and lock boxes. Usally works and I usally continue to work as they are running my license:thumbsup:


I would call the cops on you as well. And they've got this thing called "Spell Check" you know. :whistling2:


----------



## Splinterpicker

hardly working said:


> I would call the cops on you as well. And they've got this thing called "Spell Check" you know. :whistling2:


Yes I know Hardly. :wheelchair: It's just that some of us are working and don't have the amount of time to spend in front of the computer like you do. :rockon: HAve a wet and wild week


----------



## Supreme Property

Try to work normal hours.
We got behind on work orders and ended up working long hours to make up for it.
Apparently, when you do a trashout at 12:30 am by flashlight, the neighbors call the cops.
I completely understand. Here are 3 guys running in and out of a house in the middle of the night, taking stuff out of the house and loading it into a trailer... all by flashlight.... cops show up.

We got the work order by email while we were out in the field, so we didn't have a hard copy.
Cops are supsicious (sp?) When you say its on your phone.
So to verify they call your contractor at 12:30..... doesn't go over well.
We got let off the hook but learned our lesson.

You should work regular daylight hours and have a hard copy of your work order on hand.
If you get a work order while you are out, just go to a Staples or Office Max.
You go to the print center, and can forward the email to them.
They will print it out for about $0.10 a page.

Sort scrap during a trashout if there is a good amount of metal.
You can either find someone on Craigslist to pick it up, or scrap it yourself.
You can get a few bucks either way.

Know your local codes. In some cities around here for a window board up you have to use plexi-glass and not plywood. It is your job to know.


----------



## Cleanupman

I haven't read every post and this may have been covered...
However, I did not see it in the "10" on the original post...

It is criticle that you know how much service will cost you to complete...
I fyou don't you will be suckered into performing winterizations at $40, inspections for $5 or less...al because your told;
"We'll give a 1,000 of them a month, thats will make up for the low fee"

$5,000 a month sounds GREAT untill ou find out it cost you $4,980 to invoice the 5k.....:yes:


----------



## Splinterpicker

Cleanupman said:


> I haven't read every post and this may have been covered...
> However, I did not see it in the "10" on the original post...
> 
> It is criticle that you know how much service will cost you to complete...
> I fyou don't you will be suckered into performing winterizations at $40, inspections for $5 or less...al because your told;
> "We'll give a 1,000 of them a month, thats will make up for the low fee"
> 
> $5,000 a month sounds GREAT untill ou find out it cost you $4,980 to invoice the 5k.....:yes:


 
Yes this is GOSPEL. I know of a vendor on the other side of the state that pays WAY MORE than what I do for dump fees. I REALLY feel for them. Its ALL about the BOTTOM LINE. Look into refrigerator recycling programs in your area... I can do 2 a year and get $30 each and they come and pick them up at our office !! Be creative and make some $$ I say


----------



## BigP

Prestigious Property said:


> A firearm is like a Credit Card...You NEVER leave home without it....


Absolutely! 

I have had many more "Gun Point Introductions" than I care to count, as I do a lot of work in remote areas, as in the nearest township is 40+ miles away. Get the training and get your Conceal Carry Weapons Permit. If you cross state lines make sure it is valid in the states you work.

Besides being a PPC, I am also a Professional Property Inspector and in remote areas the neighbour-hood watch programmes are quite often run by the Colt, Smith&Wesson, Heckler&Koch, or some relative of Mikhail _Kalashnikov_ families. 

Something to keep in mind, if you do not like guns stay far away from remote sites. If you panic and start freaking out you could get seriously hurt. 

For example; I will only do property inspections and no securements in these areas. I am not about to try changing locks on someone who could be hiding in the trees watching me through their rifle scope. If the client don't like it too bad, find someone else then. 

So training can help you keep your cool and hopefully help turn things into a handshake. 

Don't want to scare you off, just make you aware of what is out there and a peek into what I deal with on a irregular basis. 

So decide your areas, services, base fees, etc. and then stick to it and do not let them bully you into doing something you wouldn't otherwise do. 
If they play games, then just say NO. As in "Homey Don't Play Like That!" :bangin:


----------



## probog

Had my worst scare last week. 
Securing a secondary door, from behind my back and close by comes "What are you doing to my house! I have tools in there and some things are missing from the outside too! I was cornered in narrow space, no place to retreat, when I turned to look at this guy squared off on me with his girlfriend close by. BTW his GF looked like she could take him. It all ended well, but CC in this part of CA nearly impossible to get and the nasty pepper spray I have (got it from a friend whos wife runs probation department) was in truck. No matter how many times its thought through, being prepared at all times is a challenge. I was able to talk my way out of it starting with not showing alarm, and offering to the guy that I did not care what happened to the place once I left. It was the last door of a 7 window 3 door board/rekey. The "I've been away for 2 months and the stuff I left outside is missing" line was priceless. 
The irritant I have looks like a small fire extinquisher and is used in cell extraction. I can legally possess it but cannot purchase it. Must admit I could still feel my heart pounding in my chest for a bit afterwards.


----------



## ej on the go

Im learning the hard way. Do you guys recommend any companies for start up.


----------



## STARBABY

Had a good scare last Friday! Was doing an initial secure secondary door only.Paper says lender verified was vacant. I still checked power on water off back door been boarded from inside. couldn`t see inside house and both door are the old type solid wood door type of door knob not made anymore and old style deadbolt. took easy way pryied boarded area into get arm in to unlock door. After in house lights on and gas heat on very warm in house. Call coordinator because I`m thinking I should leave.Was instructed to go ahead and winterize and secure back door. Was taking photos in house when I see a SUV parked in drive blocking my truck. go out to talk to him and he points a shot gun at me, I ask him to please not point his gun at me. He tells me this house is his sister`s she is on her way and so are the police. I tell him that`s fine! Get real fun trying to tell why I`m there. He keeps telling me I`m going to jail and has his sisters on the phone and I can hear yelling and cussing saying she just paid her payment. Law gets there I give him my work order and have been trying to get someone on the phone from company that sent me there. Call help line and keep getting a message to leave my number and they will get back with me. finally someone calls asking me to cover a work order and inform them of whats going on. She talks to state trooper and everything is good, that is until lady pulls up. State trooper is trying to tell what happen ,she keeps saying she work it out with mortgage company. She says I`m tree passing and she wants me arrested! she keeps making treats at me saying she shot me. State trooper at this point had enough and raised is voice to calm down or he was going to arrest her. hour and a half latter I get to leave property and I get a trip charge for my trouble!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> Had a good scare last Friday! Was doing an initial secure secondary door only.Paper says lender verified was vacant. I still checked power on water off back door been boarded from inside. couldn`t see inside house and both door are the old type solid wood door type of door knob not made anymore and old style deadbolt. took easy way pryied boarded area into get arm in to unlock door. After in house lights on and gas heat on very warm in house. Call coordinator because I`m thinking I should leave.Was instructed to go ahead and winterize and secure back door. Was taking photos in house when I see a SUV parked in drive blocking my truck. go out to talk to him and he points a shot gun at me, I ask him to please not point his gun at me. He tells me this house is his sister`s she is on her way and so are the police. I tell him that`s fine! Get real fun trying to tell why I`m there. He keeps telling me I`m going to jail and has his sisters on the phone and I can hear yelling and cussing saying she just paid her payment. Law gets there I give him my work order and have been trying to get someone on the phone from company that sent me there. Call help line and keep getting a message to leave my number and they will get back with me. finally someone calls asking me to cover a work order and inform them of whats going on. She talks to state trooper and everything is good, that is until lady pulls up. State trooper is trying to tell what happen ,she keeps saying she work it out with mortgage company. She says I`m tree passing and she wants me arrested! she keeps making treats at me saying she shot me. State trooper at this point had enough and raised is voice to calm down or he was going to arrest her. hour and a half latter I get to leave property and I get a trip charge for my trouble!:thumbsup::thumbsup:




ALWAYS go with your gut no matter WHAT the company you work for says. They are not the ones that will get shot at, YOU ARE!!!!


----------



## STARBABY

mtmtnman said:


> ALWAYS go with your gut no matter WHAT the company you work for says. They are not the ones that will get shot at, YOU ARE!!!!


I hear you! I was thinking while waiting for cops that I should have reported it occupied and went on!


----------



## david

*hi*

If you have a brain at all,dont get into the industry best advice i can give.


----------



## dvlpbob

dose that mean dont use a generator to connect to AC unit or furnace to ckeck them out . cause there is this one company that keeps asking if i can do that as if it it a requirement for getting the job. [email protected]

thank you for your help


----------



## PropPresPro

dvlpbob said:


> dose that mean dont use a generator to connect to AC unit or furnace to ckeck them out . cause there is this one company that keeps asking if i can do that as if it it a requirement for getting the job. [email protected]
> 
> thank you for your help


 
It means do your own due diligence and don't get conned into doing something unethical or illegal by anyone.


----------



## BRADSConst

dvlpbob said:


> dose that mean dont use a generator to connect to AC unit or furnace to ckeck them out . cause there is this one company that keeps asking if i can do that as if it it a requirement for getting the job. [email protected]
> 
> thank you for your help


 It means spend time to read the multiple threads that have been discussed regarding the safety and legality of backfeeding for an HPIR.


----------



## BPWY

dvlpbob said:


> dose that mean dont use a generator to connect to AC unit or furnace to ckeck them out . cause there is this one company that keeps asking if i can do that as if it it a requirement for getting the job. [email protected]
> 
> thank you for your help






You can do that, it is the safest way. There is a lot of info written on the subject around this forum.
Energizing the entire system with out the proper disconnect switches is what gets line workers killed. 
Also can start house fires because you do not know the condition of the wiring.
Or what has/has not been sabotaged.


----------

